# 2 piece weightlifting bar?



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

First timer, and I need to lose a serious amount of weight!

What do people make of these '2 pc weightlifting bars'?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331080971404


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

dont waste your money.

go for an olympic weight set straight off the bat. Much more cost effective in the long run.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> First timer, and I need to lose a serious amount of weight!


In which case you need to sort your diet out. Fat loss is about eating fewer calories than you use.



> What do people make of these '2 pc weightlifting bars'?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331080971404


I've never seen a weightlifting bar that comes in two parts before! Don't buy it. If you wanted some weights to start you off and it was the short length that appealed for storage, but some dumbbells instead.


----------



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> In which case you need to sort your diet out. Fat loss is about eating fewer calories than you use.
> 
> I've never seen a weightlifting bar that comes in two parts before! Don't buy it. If you wanted some weights to start you off and it was the short length that appealed for storage, but some dumbbells instead.


I have been weighing food, counting calories near 1500 everyday, and walking near an hour a day, and in 6 weeks I've seen little to no results (weight loss)??? I did weight watchers in 2014 and in 6 weeks I lost £30 and put on 4lbs, so that was the end of that!

Thanks for the advice on the bar. I just wondered if they were reliable or if these things would snap in two ... type situation.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

matt scarlett said:


> I have been weighing food, counting calories near 1500 everyday, and walking near an hour a day, and in 6 weeks I've seen little to no results (weight loss)??? I did weight watchers in 2014 and in 6 weeks I lost £30 and put on 4lbs, so that was the end of that!
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the bar. I just wondered if they were reliable or if these things would snap in two ... type situation.


Then you need to recalculate fella as your either getting cals wrong or your not in a deficit.

If your in a deficit you will cut weight, no two ways about it.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Thanks for the advice on the bar. I just wondered if they were reliable or if these things would snap in two ... type situation.


I've never seen or used one but it just seems an inherently dumb idea.

For similar money I would buy these instead:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2X-Weights-Dumbbell-Set-Gym-Fitness-Biceps-Exercise-Training-30KG-Dumbells-/131629575668?hash=item1ea5bbedf4:g:UEEAAOSwYHxWIJnk

The greater range of possible weights will also be helpful for progression, and using different weight for different exercises. This is very much just to begin with though, if you're serious you need to either buy some proper weights and equipment or join a gym.

As Verno has said, re. your diet I think it is extremely unlikely that you were truly only eating 1500 kcal every day, consistantly, and not losing weight. Use Myfitnesspal and track absolutely everything that you eat and drink.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> I've never seen or used one but it just seems an inherently dumb idea.
> 
> For similar money I would buy these instead:
> 
> ...


Just in case ultrasonic..... Op that includes oils,butters, spreads and sauces. Anything that goes in your gob. It may seem insignificant at the time but it all quickly adds the cals up.


----------



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. I try to count and weigh as much as a can, however i feel there's a disjoint between such calculators and what it says on the packet. And there must be more to it than counting calories. I use the NHS calorie counter, however if my calculations are right, I can have 4 Morrisons Sausage rolls and 4 doughnuts and still be near the 2,000 calorie limit. But surely, stuffing sausage rolls and doughnuts can't be good for anyone!

http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/weight-loss-guide/Pages/calorie-counting.aspx


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Thanks for the heads up. I try to count and weigh as much as a can, however i feel there's a disjoint between such calculators and what it says on the packet.


Then fix the data in the app to match the packet. I check the data for every single food I select in MFP the first time I select it for precisely this reason. Generally the data is OK but sometimes another user has entered something dumb.



> And there must be more to it than counting calories.


In terms of fat loss, not really.



> I use the NHS calorie counter, however if my calculations are right, I can have 4 Morrisons Sausage rolls and 4 doughnuts and still be near the 2,000 calorie limit. But surely, stuffing sausage rolls and doughnuts can't be good for anyone!
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/weight-loss-guide/Pages/calorie-counting.aspx


This is more an issue of what is healthy rather than weight loss. I absolutely would not attempt to live off just sausage rolls and doughnuts, but if you ate few enough calories you could still lose fat whilst doing so.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

matt scarlett said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I try to count and weigh as much as a can, however i feel there's a disjoint between such calculators and what it says on the packet. And there must be more to it than counting calories. I use the NHS calorie counter, however if my calculations are right, I can have 4 Morrisons Sausage rolls and 4 doughnuts and still be near the 2,000 calorie limit. But surely, stuffing sausage rolls and doughnuts can't be good for anyone!
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/weight-loss-guide/Pages/calorie-counting.aspx


Please tell me your only using sausage rolls and doughnuts to evidence a point


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Actually, why are you talking about a 2,000 kcal limit?


----------



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

That myfitnesspal link seems to be a lot more helpful than simply counting calories.

My issue is that I am extremely ... stubborn. I don't do things that I don't like, and I hate walking and would prefer to substitute it for weight training. The only two forms of exercise I ever enjoyed was surfing (although i never saw it as exercise, rather a way of life living in Newquay, Cornwall) and weight training.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> That myfitnesspal link seems to be a lot more helpful than simply counting calories.
> 
> My issue is that I am extremely ... stubborn. I don't do things that I don't like, and I hate walking and would prefer to substitute it for weight training. The only two forms of exercise I ever enjoyed was surfing (although i never saw it as excercise, rather a way of life living in Newquay, Cornwall) and weight training.


Fine - join a gym then  . There are plenty here whose only exercise is weight training. I try to do a little cardio for general health, but it is not necessary to do any from a fat loss point of view.


----------



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

Verno said:


> Please tell me your only using sausage rolls and doughnuts to evidence a point


Yes, very much so. I'm not stuffing sausage rolls down my throat.

Fruit and veg are naturally a part of my diet, as is a lot of greens. I am partial to the odd curry which I make from scratch, but not to the point where it's swimming in oil or Ghee. I use Olive oil as much as possible and always in a measured/counted measure.

Milk is a weak point, but again I measure as much as I can in terms of calories.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

matt scarlett said:


> That myfitnesspal link seems to be a lot more helpful than simply counting calories.
> 
> My issue is that I am extremely ... stubborn. I don't do things that I don't like, and I hate walking and would prefer to substitute it for weight training. The only two forms of exercise I ever enjoyed was surfing (although i never saw it as exercise, rather a way of life living in Newquay, Cornwall) and weight training.


And not that I want to be pedantic but weight loss can be solely diet controlled. You don't necessarily need to train at all.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

matt scarlett said:


> Yes, very much so. I'm not stuffing sausage rolls down my throat.
> 
> Fruit and veg are naturally a part of my diet, as is a lot of greens. I am partial to the odd curry which I make from scratch, but not to the point where it's swimming in oil or Ghee. I use Olive oil as much as possible and always in a measured/counted measure.
> 
> Milk is a weak point, but again I measure as much as I can in terms of calories.


Thats fine mate you can tweak your diet to accommodate your weak points.

@Ultrasonic made a good point earlier. Where did 2000 cal limit come from?


----------



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

Quote said:


> Your daily calorie allowance on the NHS Choices weight loss plan is 1,900kcal for men and 1,400kcal for women.


http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/weight-loss-guide/Pages/calorie-counting.aspx

have i misinterpreted somewhere along the line?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

matt scarlett said:


> http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/weight-loss-guide/Pages/calorie-counting.aspx
> 
> have i misinterpreted somewhere along the line?


I don't know how all that tally's up in reference to your BMR and TDEE (Basal Metabolic Rate and Total Energy Expenditure) but try this instead http://iifym.com/tdee-calculator/

Put your stats in and it will give you a basic idea how many cals you nee to eat a day to either gain or lose weight.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/weight-loss-guide/Pages/calorie-counting.aspx
> 
> have i misinterpreted somewhere along the line?


I'm not sure where you got the 1900 kcal figure from in that link, but it's not crazy. What is your height and weight?

(I was a little worried above that you were reading the 2,000 kcal suggested daily intake for women that is quoted on pretty much all food nutrition labels.)


----------



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

Height - 5" 10.5'

Weight - 19.5 stone - i'm ashamed to say



Quote said:


> *Use the search box above to look up the calories of more than 150,000 different foods and drinks quickly and simply.*
> 
> For quick access to the calorie checker on the go, save it to your mobile device's home screen, just like an app.
> 
> ...


----------



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

Your BMR is: 2147 Calories/Day

Your TDEE is: 2606 Calories/Day


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

matt scarlett said:


> Your BMR is: 2147 Calories/Day
> 
> Your TDEE is: 2606 Calories/Day


is that for weight loss or maintenance?


----------



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

I guess that's my daily matainence


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd did start at 2000 calories (strict, everything counted) and see what happens at that with the scales  good luck with the losing it! Tbh at the weight you are it'll fall off


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

My guess is that you're Oggy Oggy'ing the pasties.


----------



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> My guess is that you're Oggy Oggy'ing the pasties.


Not at all. Not a great fan of Oggy pasties 

I rarely if ever eat takeaway's, maybe a Chinese or an BK once a month, but I cook all my Chinese from scratch as I do with my curries, but i adapt to make some meals slightly more healthy

https://www.youtube.com/user/vongs510/videos


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

matt scarlett said:


> Not at all. Not a great fan of Oggy pasties


I am, always eat em when I'm in pastyland.


----------



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I am, always eat em when I'm in pastyland.


I'm a 'Cheese and Onion' pasty kind of person, but again, once, twice a month, and alway on an exercise day, so hopefully the exercise should offset ... to a certain degree.


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

@matt scarlett

when you say you cook from scratch do you add sauce from a jar?


----------



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

cris said:


> @matt scarlett
> 
> when you say you cook from scratch do you add sauce from a jar?


Not at all. I weigh and control everything that goes in. And again, I don't use Ghee with my curries, and the olive oil i do use is always accounted for.


----------



## matt scarlett (Oct 24, 2015)

Thing is, according to myfitnesspal it seems that i've been doing a lot of miscalculations. For example it says that my daily protein intake should be 86 grams. I've been doing a lot more than that, eating a fresh chicken breast most days, Again, I've been calorie counting, and haven't really gone into that much detail about each type of foods.


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

i don't mean to sound harsh,but i think you need to re-educate yourself,in saying that i think you have come to the right place.

loads of help and knowledge here

welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

matt scarlett said:


> I guess that's my daily matainence


so subtract 500 cal from your tdee eat strictly at those cals and you should start to see weight loss.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Thing is, according to myfitnesspal it seems that i've been doing a lot of miscalculations. For example it says that my daily protein intake should be 86 grams. I've been doing a lot more than that, eating a fresh chicken breast most days, Again, I've been calorie counting, and haven't really gone into that much detail about each type of foods.


More protein is no problem at all. As I said right at the start of this thread what you want to be focusing on is total calories right now.

From the numbers you've posted up I'd be tempted to start by trying to eat 2200 kcal per day, and do a bit of walking for exercise. What is vital for you is that you find a way of consistantly eating less than you have been, as it is going to take time for you to make the changes that you want. A 'perfect' diet that you can only stick to for a month before going back to your old ways is basically useless. I like counting calories as a method as it brings certainty to things, but even this isn't necessary so long as you end up eating less. Plenty of people in your position have made changes simply by cutting down on the junk, including calorific drinks like coke, alcohol, and even lots of tea/coffee if they have milk and sugar.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

I had a 2 peice bar when i was in university the retaining pin used to fall out when i was benching, used to s**t me right up, also it was thinner than olympic bars and had a maximum weight loading of only 40kg!


----------

